# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  رتبه پنجاه هزار كشوري

## Reza._.gh

سلام،واقعيتش من تا اسفند خيلي خوب درس خوندم ولي سرد و خسته شدم و ادامه ندادم،خيلي پشيمونم،درسايي مث زيست و شيمي و ديني و ادبيات هم خوب خوندم ولي رياضي و فيزيك اصلا،بنظرتون اگه الان دوباره شروع كنم بكوب ميشه رتبه كشوري در حد چهل تا پنجاه هزار اورد؟اگه اره چجوري؟

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (4):  نمیدونم شوخی میکنی یا جدی میگی ولی خب بری سر جلسه فقط کیک و ساندیس بخوری 30 هزار میاری

----------


## Reza._.gh

> نمیدونم شوخی میکنی یا جدی میگی ولی خب بری سر جلسه فقط کیک و ساندیس بخوری 30 هزار میاری


داداش شما خيلي درست خوبه حتما،برا ما چهل هزار كشوري يا همون نه هزار منطقه سه كار سختيه

----------


## amir22

اگه سختت نیست این مدت باقیمونده رو خوب بدون 
میاری 
ببین اصلا میتونی این 10 روز باقیمانده در آخر ادردیبهشت
رو ریاضی فیزیک گزینشی بخونی 
بعدش از خرداد کلا جمعبندی کنی هرچی خوندی

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (50):  حالا چرا 40 هزار؟ الان بکوب بخونی خو اصن زیر 20 هزار میاری

----------


## SinaAhmadi

نمیخوام نامیدت کنم ولی اگه از اول مهر خوندی میتونی ...ولی اگه نخوندی نمیتونی زیر 50 هزار بیاری...بذا سال بعد  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

الکی مثلن من واقع بینم

----------


## Reza._.gh

> اگه سختت نیست این مدت باقیمونده رو خوب بدون 
> میاری 
> ببین اصلا میتونی این 10 روز باقیمانده در آخر ادردیبهشت
> رو ریاضی فیزیک گزینشی بخونی 
> بعدش از خرداد کلا جمعبندی کنی هرچی خوندی


اره رياضي رو ميتونم در حد بيست درصد بزنم،ولي فيزيكو بعيد ميدونم،ديني هم تو كانون معمولا بالاي هفتاد ميزنم،ادبياتم تقريبا كانون پنجاه شصت ميزنم،زيست و شيمي هم بلدم فقط انگيزه نياز دارم كه بشينم جمعبنديش كنم،واقعيتش خيلي نااميدم،خيلي امروز و فردا كردم باورم نميشه انقد زود ب ماه اخر رسيدم

----------


## Reza._.gh

> نمیخوام نامیدت کنم ولی اگه از اول مهر خوندی میتونی ...ولی اگه نخوندی نمیتونی زیر 50 هزار بیاری...بذا سال بعد 
> 
> الکی مثلن من واقع بینم


از شهريور خوندم داداش،ولي نميدونم چرا از اسفند تا حالا هيچي نخوندم...

----------


## _.Reza._

میبینی که تایم خیلی کمه
اولویت اصلیت باشه برای دورس عمومی
بعدشم زیست و شیمی
سوال هم فقط دور دنیا بزن
ازمون هم نگیر از خوت  چون اماده نیستی فقط سوال حل کن پاسخ نامه بخون

----------


## Reza._.gh

> میبینی که تایم خیلی کمه
> اولویت اصلیت باشه برای دورس عمومی
> بعدشم زیست و شیمی
> سوال هم فقط دور دنیا بزن
> ازمون هم نگیر از خوت  چون اماده نیستی فقط سوال حل کن پاسخ نامه بخون


ممنون

----------


## zahra.eb

:Yahoo (63):  :Yahoo (63): اجازه ندهید ترس از دست دادن بیشتر از هیجان برنده شدنتان باشد :Yahoo (63):  :Yahoo (63): 
شما اگه دروس عمومی رو به بالای 70 درصد برسونید /که واقعا میشه تو این مدت باقی مونده این کارو کرد/ و درو س اختصاصی در صد های بین 10-20 بیارید رتبه ی فرضی شما بین 8000 تا 15000 میشه  پس سستی نکنید ......... :Y (457):  :Y (457): /موفقیت مجموع تلاش های کوچک و تکرار روز به روز انهاست حتی اگر هیچ نشانه ای از ان نمیبینید/ :Y (597):  :Y (596):  :Y (602): 
موفق باشید

----------


## Reza._.gh

> اجازه ندهید ترس از دست دادن بیشتر از هیجان برنده شدنتان باشد
> شما اگه دروس عمومی رو به بالای 70 درصد برسونید /که واقعا میشه تو این مدت باقی مونده این کارو کرد/ و درو س اختصاصی در صد های بین 10-20 بیارید رتبه ی فرضی شما بین 8000 تا 15000 میشه  پس سستی نکنید ........./موفقیت مجموع تلاش های کوچک و تکرار روز به روز انهاست حتی اگر هیچ نشانه ای از ان نمیبینید/
> موفق باشید


مرسي از انگيزه اي كه داديد

----------


## Churchill

> اجازه ندهید ترس از دست دادن بیشتر از هیجان برنده شدنتان باشد
> شما اگه دروس عمومی رو به بالای 70 درصد برسونید /که واقعا میشه تو این مدت باقی مونده این کارو کرد/ و درو س اختصاصی در صد های بین 10-20 بیارید رتبه ی فرضی شما بین 8000 تا 15000 میشه  پس سستی نکنید ........./موفقیت مجموع تلاش های کوچک و تکرار روز به روز انهاست حتی اگر هیچ نشانه ای از ان نمیبینید/
> موفق باشید


مطمئنی؟

----------


## Churchill

کنکور 95 منطقه 3 رتبه 1795
ادبیات44
عربی44
معارف72
خارجه16
زمین شناسی66
ریاضی 10
زیست شناسی 42
فیزیک13
شیمی23 
که کنکور 96 هم شبیه 95 بود و کنکور 95 قابل استناد هست برعکس کنکور های 93 و 94 این رتبه تو کانون هست تو گاج هم هست هم رشته هم رتبه منطقه و کشوری

----------


## Churchill

رتبه 1052منطقه 3 تجربی کنکور کنکور 95
ادبیات68
عربی58
معارف88
خارجه52
زمین شناسی37
ریاضی24
زیست شناسی 58
فیزیک22
شیمی21
توی هر دو سایت کانون و گاج

----------


## Churchill



----------


## Churchill



----------


## Churchill

کنکور 96 هم رتبه 1091 منطقه 3 تجربی
ادبیات8
عربی 6
معارف9
خارجه1
زمین شناسی 8
ریاضی1
زیست شناسی 4
فیزیک3
شیمی2
اعداد گرد شده کانون

----------


## Churchill



----------


## zahra.eb

منظورم رتبه ی منطقه بود نه کشوری
بهر حال اگرم اشتباه شده معذرت :Y (467):

----------


## zahra.eb

[مطمئنی؟[
باه کاملا مطمئنم در این حالت رتبه ی کشوری هم بین 15000تا 30000 میاد اگه حرفم رو باور ندارین از تخمین رتبه ی گاج استفاده کنین

----------


## reyhanam

> کنکور 96 هم رتبه 1091 منطقه 3 تجربی
> ادبیات8
> عربی 6
> معارف9
> خارجه1
> زمین شناسی 8
> ریاضی1
> زیست شناسی 4
> فیزیک3
> ...


هیچی مشکل حل شد

----------

